# Does the SRc have 2nd strike capability?



## rlamppa1 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thinking hard about getting this gun for CC. Just wondering if it has 2nd strike capability in case of a misfire. Wanting a few opinions and what are my options for an inside the waistband holster. Thanks


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

There are many many IWB holsters, the 2 most popular I know of are the Crossbreed supertuck, which has many variations to it out there and the High Noon holsters. Every major maker has their own holsters. If you get a gun get a good holster. Cheap holsters are fine if there is no other option. don't go cheap on the holster.

The SR9c does not have second strike cabalities. It is however a very fine weapon, light accurate and easy to shoot breakdown clean and reassemble. With todays modern S/D ammo mis fires are almost unheard of. Personally I would not discount a gun because it diesn't have second strike. I never even think of it. I have seen misfires mostly in reloads and it is ill advised to carry reloads in your CCW. I would not worry about second strike myself.

RCG


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Double strike capability is kind of pointless in my book, why give the same cartridge a second opportunity to fail? Perform "immediate action" and get a fresh cartridge in the chamber. For a good holster, take a look at a *UBG Canute*


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

sr9c is a nice gun, i have one great trigger and very accurate and you can adjust the rear sight. holster i like uncle mikes there only about twenty dollars and are very soft and comfortable.


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

I agree with VAM... 
And the SR9c dose Not have second strike ability...
If you are worried you can get a stronger striker spring. 
I have a Theis Holster and Remora. I like them both.

Lateck,


----------



## cluznar (Mar 11, 2012)

There are more and more holsters becoming available for the SR9c just look around.


----------

